# Beta Glucan.



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So I see a ton of beta glucan products for sale, up to 25$ for a small pack.

My question is, is beta glucan all thats in these formulas really?

Im cheap, and I know oats, yeast, seaweed etc are high in this. Could I essentially just get some natural/organic oats, throw them in a coffee grinder until theyre a powder and use that and get the same effect as the 25$ packaged stuff?

Thanks for any tip!


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

It's what this guy did, but I've never tried it myself






No idea what exactly is in the store-bought shrimp foods though


----------



## Kurobom (Jan 25, 2016)

I've read that there are three varieties of molecules in the beta glucans family. Oats contain one of the varieties, but is not the main immune system boosting one. The beta glucans extracted from mushrooms is the one that boosts the immune system. I think that's the one that is in the packaged products. I'm no expert by any means but just stuff I've come across from reading about it.


----------

